# Floormats do not snap into place!



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I had to really "whack" the plastic "surround" that 'snaps' onto the floor-hook before they finally "snapped" into place on the drivers' side.


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

I had to apply some force to mine, too.


----------



## Silver RS (Apr 8, 2011)

I snapped mine in place by putting a cap from a milk jug over the plastic and pushing down with the palm of my hand--presto!


----------



## digitick (Feb 21, 2011)

Silver RS said:


> I snapped mine in place by putting a cap from a milk jug over the plastic and pushing down with the palm of my hand--presto!


Milk jug cap...good call!


----------



## abyh20 (Feb 27, 2011)

I've been having troubles with the driver's side inner snap coming undone, but it goes back in fairly easily if you are precise about lining the hole up with the tab and giving it a good push.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

Mine pop in and out with no problem so I have no usefull suggestions whatsoever. Considering how often I vaccuum the car you problem would get irritating quickly


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

abyh20 said:


> I've been having troubles with the driver's side inner snap coming undone, but it goes back in fairly easily if you are precise about lining the hole up with the tab and giving it a good push.


One of my many Cobalts did this, right between the door panel and the floor. I always tucked it back in and it would stay for a few weeks. My dealer always offered to fix it but I never had time


----------



## IcedECO (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine don't snap either. I haven't applied pure brute force yet though. I gave it a good push and it didn't go so I figured they didn't actually snap in. So if I REALLY give it a good push, it should snap into place?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive had no problems with my floormats --KNOCK ON WOOD-- lol
hopefully they dont act up!
i think its just a "new car" thing, they just need some usage and they'll be good.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Don't bother I have the same problem the floor mats you have are the wrong ones. I am working with GM to get them replaced. They don't have enough of the the ones that fit the car made yet?!?!?!?!What you have are replacement floor mats. The ones that fit the car are on back order. They have enough for the cars they are producing not for replacements. Go figure?!?!?!?!?!? The original floor mats were taken out of my car in a dealer trade!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I just tried Velcro to stop them from moving until GM replaces my defective mats with new ones. The mats don't slide any more so I won't have a Toyota problem where I can't stop my car because of the floor mats.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...exactly "which" mats came in your Cruze?

...while, at first, they indeed were hard to "snap" into place, once I finally did get them snapped into place, everything has been fine since.

...our LTZ mats are "color-keyed carpeted," front & back (back don't snap).


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

My all-weather GM mats didn't snap in, but they don't move around either. As long as they stay put, that's fine with me.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Floor mat problems:

I had the same problem and it is a result of getting replacement aftermarket mats to replace the original ones typically lost in a dealer trade. If the back of the mat has a piece around the snap about 11/2 inches and the opening on the front is more than 1/4 inch they will not work. Go back to the dealer and request a different set. If they give you trouble(won't exchange them from an another car) or want to order them but they find they are on back order call 1-866-790-5600 GM Customer Service that is who I talked to and finally got the issue resolved after 1 1/2 months. My salesman ultimately gave me another set from a different car after seeing that they worked. 

Good luck


----------



## msa (May 29, 2011)

I have the same problem. No floor mats when I picked up the vehicle. Dealership ordered new mats but they do not snap into place. The service department had four technicians trying to snap them in, but no luck. They decided that the problem was the studs in the carpet, not the mats themselves, so they ordered new studs. I am waiting for them to call me to let me know that the studs have arrived. In the meantime, I contacted Chevy Customer Relations. They claim that they have no reports of problems with floor mats on the Cruze, and suggest that I wait for the new studs to arrive and see if that solves the problem. I'm not confident that this is going to work.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

mine snap fine


----------



## MNMAN (Jul 2, 2011)

Mine don't snap either. I have had some very big techs trying to do so. They told me there were 2 floor mat designs and they are ordering me the other ones. Seems like a very poor design. What was wrong with the "hooks"?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MNMAN said:


> What was wrong with the "hooks"?


...wasn't that what *Toyota* used (wink,wink)?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I went thru the same thing. Take it back to the dealer and tell them you have the wrong floormats. They are probably replacement floor mats made to fit the Cruze the original mats were probably lost in a dealer trade and the replacements do not fit!!!! Demand floor mats out of another Cruze not replacements. If they give you a hard time, call GM customer service 1-866-790-5600. I have other posts about my floor mat problem(search for posts from Patman). It took about a month to get the issue resolved and GM gave me $100 for my troubles when it ended up the salesman that sold me the car took a set out of another car and they fit perfectly. 

Good luck


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

At worst case, the mats should snap in by you stepping on them. That's what I do on mine and they fit fine.

I don't snap 'em in often though. I've seen a few rental cars (not Cruzes but other models) with the floor carpeting ripped open where the tab is to snap the floormat, so as long as the floor mat stays put (and it does) I don't snap it in.


----------



## ShadyCruze (Jul 14, 2011)

I spoke to my local dealership concerning getting All Weather Floor mats for my Cruze. My dealer told me that right now they have the Cruze all weather floor mats for any Cruze built prior to Mar 2011. When I told him that my Cruze was built in March, he told me that they dont have the all purpose floor mats for models built after March. He said the difference is the placement of the holes that we are all talking about. From what I gather from what he's saying for those of us that's Cruze were built March onwards were going to have to wait a little bit longer.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

abyh20 said:


> it goes back in fairly easily if you are precise about lining the hole up with the tab and giving it a good push.


That's what she said.... 

sorry couldnt help myself hahaha


----------

